# Motorhome Show-January-Shepton Mallet



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I just want to draw your attention to this show in January. It's a great way to start the new year and something to do in the dark days after the festivities.

It's not a big show but we always seem to enjoy it, in fact it's a show where a lot of MHF members seem to purchase new motorhomes, one year we had 5 of our group bought new ones 8O 8O

Have a look at the listing :

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=346

If you fancy joining us put your names on the list, then book with Stone leisure (Link in the listing). * If you want electric hook-up please follow the instructions and PM me for details* I know it's expensive but at that time of year I think it's worth it. You only have a month to decide if you do want hook-up as I need the payment by * 25th November at the latest*.

Look forward to some names on the list and meeting you at the show.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Jac, hey why not will put my name down  
Chris


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Chris

It's me not Jacquie  It will be really good to see you there Chris, good luck with your future treatment and see you at the show.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Jenny and thank you will be nice to catch up with you guys
Chris


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

We have had one other name on the list but is no-one else going to join us at Shepton then?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We got 5 of us now Jen :roll: 

Come on you lot get yourselves organised for joining us at Shepton in January you only have a month now to book your electric through Clianthus and we really need more of you coming PLEASE else we will have more marshal's than attendees 8O :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

We've got 6 now if you count the 2 marshals :lol: :lol:

Does no-one else fancy coming to the show then?

Please.......... add your names to the list:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=346

Don't all rush at once :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Looks like they ain't rushing Jen  :lol: 

Oh come lets be having you all we will look a sorry bunch with only 6 of us there, and if you want electric you only have 4 week in which to book it with Jen (Clianthus)



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh we got another one Jen  


Come on folks get yourselves organised before we know where we are it will be Christmas


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Come on folks, if you are thinking of going to this show and *want an electric hook-up* you need to PM me as soon as you can for payment details.

I must have your payments by 25/11/2011 at the latest.


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi Jenny,

I can confirm our attendance, cheque in post.

Look forward to seeing you all there on our way home from staying the New Year in Plymouth.

Alan & Janet


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Alan & Janet. 

I have confirmed you on the MHF list and will let you know when I receive the cheque.

Come on folks let's be having a few more names down


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Only 2 more weeks to book a hook-up at this show rally.

If you want to come please PM me for details of how to book your hook-up.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

May be you might get a better response if you posted in the classified section.

For Sale.......Dead Horse... :lol: :lol: 

Hope you're both enjoying the autumn weather. XX


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> May be you might get a better response if you posted in the classified section.
> 
> For Sale.......Dead Horse... :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hope you're both enjoying the autumn weather. XX


 :roll: :roll: :roll: ain't you coming to Shepton then spacy?

I suppose there will be the last mad rush if the weather is ok :roll: still if electric is wanted it must be booked with clianthus before 25th November

Jacquie


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Sadly we won't be able to join you this January as we will be in France, hopefully enjoying the sunshine! :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh I see we have another one joining us at Shepton welcome Paul oldenstar  


Now come is there any more of you coming :?: if so and you want electric please be quick adding your names to the rally listy and contacting clianthus for where to send your payment to.




Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> :roll: :roll: :roll: ain't you coming to Shepton then spacy?
> 
> I suppose there will be the last mad rush if the weather is ok :roll: still if electric is wanted it must be booked with clianthus before 25th November
> 
> Jacquie


No, not this time, getting to old to freeze me bits off


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more joining us at Shepton then?????????????



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only * 9 DAYS LEFT* to book your electric with clianthus for Shepton

Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> , not this time, getting to old to freeze me bits off


I'm with Spacerunner on this :roll:

Last time we stayed it was -8C, ok, we were toasty warm, but given the decline in exhibits, we have decided to just visit for the day and keep our money in our pockets - famous last words - :wink:

Anyway, cant buy another van, last time my husband had to use his funeral money to pay for it :lol: :lol: :lol:

Said not to worry, I'll bury him anytime he likes :wink:

Bit like my brother at a family funeral. Told our Dad it wasnt worth him going home :lol: :lol:

Luckily Dad also had a wicked sense of humour


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry your not coming Shelia but you know where we are so do pop round to see us and if there is any apple cake in your pocket you might get a cuppa to go with it 

Only *7 DAYS* left now to book your electric if you are thinking of coming to Shepton folks.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only 5 DAYS Left now to book your electric with clianthus it must be booked and paid for by 25th November.


Booking to camp with us though Stone Leisure closes on 18th December so you only have 4 weeks left in which to book with the organiser's if you wish to camp with MHF there.



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Well as I need the money for hook-up at this show by Friday at the latest, I assume no-one else wants it ?

As Jacquie says you can still book with Stone leisure to camp with MHF up until 18th December, but after this week you will not be able to book a hook-up.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Last chance to book your electric for Shepton folks as Jen needs the money by Friday


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Folks

*Booking for electric hook-up is now closed*

However you can still visit the show and camp on the MHF pitch, just put your name on our list:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=346

then book with Stone Leisure before 18th December, don't forget to confirm yourself on our list *after* you have booked with Stone Leisure.

It would be good to see a few more of you joining the group


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Tickets have arrived. Now where did I put the thermals.

Al.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

aldhp21 said:


> Tickets have arrived. Now where did I put the thermals.
> 
> Al.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I do hope we don't need them Al! Glad the tickets arrived ok, see you at the show.

We could still do with a few more joining us, it'll blow the cobwebs out of your hair after all that Christmas and New Year indulgence, go on get your names down on our list then book with Stone Leisure :wink:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=346


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

*Shepton Show*

Hi Guys.
Put me down for the first couple of days. I'll be on my way from scotland via family at Salisbury on my way to Somewhere sunny hopefully.
thanks

Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Shepton Show*



Steveboy said:


> Hi Guys.
> Put me down for the first couple of days. I'll be on my way from scotland via family at Salisbury on my way to Somewhere sunny hopefully.
> thanks
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve

Please add yourself to the rally list

HERE

and confirm when you have booked with Stone Leisure. Look forward to meeting you there.

Jacquie


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Is Shepton all hard standing or could it be a mud bath?

peedee


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

I think it's all hard standing at Shepton in January, but it's *definitely all hard standing on the MHF pitch*


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more going to join us at Shepton please :?: :?: :?: 


Still time to book with Stone Leisure



Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

*Today is the last day to book to join us at Shepton Show in January:*

http://www.stoneleisure.com/camper-booking/

If you do decide to come, make sure you choose "Club Booking" and select Motorhomefacts.com as your club. You will then get a £2 club discount.

Could you also add your name to the MHF list here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=346

and confirm your attendance when you have booked with Stone Leisure.

It would be nice if a few more of you could join us.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*ADVANCE BOOKING FOR THIS SHOW IS NOW CLOSED.*

You can still camp at the show, just turn up and pay on the gate but you will be in General Camping and not with the MHF group.

Or you can of course visit for the day. Admission is £7.50 per adult, children 16 and under go FREE. Car parking is also FREE.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If you are coming for the day coupon below with discount


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I hope this wind and rain dies down a bit before the weekend 

We will be waiting on our usual pitch for you all to arrive on either Thursday/Friday. *If for any reason you will not be coming or will be arriving on a different day can you please let me know.*

I may not be able to get online as internet access at Shepton isn't always that good, so please don't post on this thread, *either ring or text me on 07709 273974.*

Look forward to meeting you all and have a safe journey.

PS. If anyone is coming for the day please call round to our pitch and say hello.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Evening all from a damp Shepton  we have plenty of room on our hardstanding pitch though  

Look forward to seeing the few that are attending tomorrow


Jacquie


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hows Shepton this year....worth a look ????????


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Not that much here tyreman1  depends on what you want, ok for a couple of hours on a day trip.




Jacquie


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thats the plan for tomorrow then......thanks Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Went just for the day and found more stands than I expected. As Jacquie said, ok for a day trip. Still managed to spend money though!! I bought protective covers for the wing mirrors. We have clouted ours twice, luckily without damage but you know what they say about third time - and it _wouldn't _ be lucky :roll:

I wish I had bought in September, they were cheaper then.

As I was leaving the stand, a lady came to buy as they had already broken 2 mirrors

Also bought pasties, they were nice. weight watchers here I come :lol:


----------



## TheColeses (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks very much for letting us stay on the MHF patch. We had a good time and were very impressed by Jacquie's dancinng on Saturday night


----------

